# What is vlsi-lm- VLSI Licence Manger in a nmap probe?



## GameAddict (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi,

The result of a nmap 3.81 probe shows UDP port 1500 open and the service running is vlsi-lm which stands for VLSI Licence Manager.

Any idea what the application is? Searching on Google gave no satisfactory results.

The system in *nix based.

Bye!

GA


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 12, 2005)

The 1500/udp port is a registered port number for the VLSI License Manager service. Its a standard port that can be safely closed. You're getting that message because some godforsaken application has opened it. Go ahead and close the port and configure iptables to block access to the port.


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 14, 2005)

*Hmmm but what is the service/application?*

Hi,

Thanks for the reply! But you said something which I already knew and posted...can you tell me what the service does and whose company's product it is? I am clueless about vlsi-lm, so any inputs are welcome.

Bye!

GA


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 14, 2005)

Can you do an 

lsof -i | grep 1500 

and post the results here?


----------

